# Covid - govt action and peoples' response



## Syn (Oct 2, 2020)

Hi 
My wife and I are considering moving from the UK, where we have lived our whole lives (now 44). 

I have been shocked and concerned about the response of many countries to CV19 and the way people's rights have been removed. 

It's hard to get a clear picture of what things are like on the ground. I'd really appreciate it if abyone can help give some insight. How has the govt action been in Cyprus? And more importantly how has the public reacted - mostly fully comply w/out question or much less so? We'd be looking to live more rurally. 
Thanks in advance
Syn


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

The lockdown here was more stringent than that imposed in the UK. There was a curfew between 9pm and 7am with no movement allowed except shift workers (with paperwork from their employer to prove that they were travelling to/from work). At the start of the lockdown, people were allowed out of their property once a day for a limited amount of time (3 hours maximum) and then only with prior permission using an automated text system and for a very limited number of reasons for venturing outdoors. This, along with restrictions on businesses was policed and the vast majority of the population complied. The newspapers reported daily the number of people and businesses who had been fined for non compliance. Sadly, there will always be people who think that they know better than the epidemiologists, scientists and medical experts! However, I’m glad to say that such people here were very much the exception rather than the rule. As an island, it was also easy to ban all incoming flights to ensure that the virus could be controlled. This was done in March. The bottom line is that all the measures worked and we really don’t have the problems that so many other countries in Europe continue to have.

Cyprus did well and the people here - Cyprus nationals and Expats alike are all appreciative of the measures taken by the government. The vast majority of people complied, not out of fear of the virus or fear of being fined for non-compliance. They complied because they believed it was the right thing to do in order to protect others as well as themselves. You say in your post that you are shocked and concerned at the way people’s rights have been removed. Whilst I am a libertarian at heart, I can’t agree. Lockdown was for a limited period of time and was for the greater good. It worked.

This is what I wrote in early May about the lockdown in Cyprus, and my view hasn’t changed. 

“Out of a population of 1,200,000 people, the Republic of Cyprus has had a total of 901 cases of Covid19. That means that 0.0007% of the population have contracted the virus. Of these, sadly, there have been a grand total of 16 deaths. That means that of those who contracted the virus, 0.017% died.

Thanks to President Anastasiades and his government, the borders were closed very early on and we also went into a lockdown early, which clearly contained the problem from escalating. Whilst not wishing to gloss over the 16 deaths, this low figure is testament to the professionalism and care of the doctors and nurses here on this beautiful island. Thank you to them and the key workers who supplied the supermarkets where we saw no shortages of anything.”


----------



## nhowarth (Dec 6, 2017)

I agree with David_&_Letitia,

Cyprus is doing a great job in containing Coronavirus. To date we've had just 1,755 cases and 22 deaths. But cases have just started to rise in some parts of the island.

Unlike the 'you've been a naughty boy, don't do it again' approach in the UK, the police here don't mess about! They arrested a bishop who was holding a service illegally - and his congregation, which included a local mayor. Three overcrowded premises in Paphos were each fined €3,000.

On the spot fines (or worse) for those failing to comply with the regulations.

YOu can find details of the regulations, government decrees, etc. at New Coronavirus disease (COVID-19).


----------



## Syn (Oct 2, 2020)

Thank you very much David_&_Letitia for your reply. It was enlightening and I appreciate the time you took. 

Unfortunately, I think it best not to get into further discussion on the subject as I have asked the question on other country forums (as we are quite open to moving to a few different places) and it is very clear from one section of the forum's membership that polite discussion of this topic can only happen if you agree with them. So unfortunately conversation has been limited. 

I would like to ask one more question, do you know if Crete acted in the same manner as Cyprus?

Thank you again.


----------



## JoeChristmas (Oct 29, 2016)

Syn said:


> Hi
> I have been shocked and concerned about the response of many countries to CV19 and the way people's rights have been removed...


Obviously a discussions of "people's rights" can quickly devolve into a political shouting match, which nobody wants... 

During the lockdown in Cyprus, police set up roadblocks along many roads and checked if you had permission to be out of your home. It was not uncommon for me to pass by two roadblocks when I went shopping. You were generally allowed out once per day for necessary tasks, like buying groceries, or walking your dog. I would expect similar measures again, should the number of cases rise significantly.

If that sounds like a violation of your rights, then Cyprus probably isn't the place for you.

Good luck.


----------



## nhowarth (Dec 6, 2017)

JoeChristmas said:


> Obviously a discussions of "people's rights" can quickly devolve into a political shouting match, which nobody wants...


I agree, and we can see the result of those in the UK who've been ignoring the rules has had in the increase of COVID-19 cases.

We may be having a similar situation starting in Cyprus, with the daily number of cases increasing - refer to COVID-19 Cases in Cyprus (Click EN at the top right of the page for English.)

The Government is tightening measures in Larnaca and Famagusta, in efforts to contain the spread. Numbers are also rising in Limassol.

A couple of weeks ago I had dinner with some colleagues at a restaurant in Limassol town; we'd booked a table in their garden.

On the way back to my car I passed a shisha bar (aka hookah, hubble bubble). The place was heaving! No-one I saw was wearing a face covering or social distancing. It's no wonder the number of cases in Limassol is rising.

If anyone believes it's their right to ignore the COVID rules as it infringes their rights, I have no time for them.


----------



## JoeChristmas (Oct 29, 2016)

nhowarth said:


> If anyone believes it's their right to ignore the COVID rules as it infringes their rights, I have no time for them.


I have been in favor of strict rules, and overall think Cyprus did a good job of containing the virus, at least in the short term. 

I was recently at the Paphos Zoo and we took our 3-year old daughter to the Parrot show, which is indoors. Even after numerous warnings before the show started, I saw a handful of people simply pull their masks down during the show for whatever reason (inconvenience?). They were basically protecting their necks or at best their mouths, but doing little to stop the spread. These things infuriate me, especially when I'm there with my young child. Granted, the odds are incredibly low anything serious can happen. Still, they agreed to attend the show, they knew the rules, and yet they simply did not believe those rules now applied to them. Unbelievable... 

Having said all that, I think there are legitimate questions about the longer term strategy with Covid. Extreme measures can impact privacy rights, although I don't think we are there, yet. I think a second lockdown here will be very difficult, if other parts of Europe are any guide. I think many people are simply overwhelmed with the restrictions, and fearful for their economic future (not excusing this, just think it's true). Also, I think Cyprus is looking at an incredibly difficult 2021, economically, even if there are no more lockdowns. Tourism in 2020 is down 88.5%, and the impact of that will be felt for years, but especially in 2021. In many ways, the economic pain is only beginning...

But it's a difficult situation, and overall I think Cyprus did what was required, and I applaud their approach to date.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Syn said:


> I would like to ask one more question, do you know if Crete acted in the same manner as Cyprus?
> 
> Thank you again.


As Cyprus is an independent country and not a Greek island the best place to ask this is in the Greece forum


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Maybe as the UK has been the least stringent in enforcing lockdown it is the best country for those who object to having to consider the health and safety of other people during this pandemic.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

As the OP has asked this question on many other forums I am beginning to think this is not genuine or if it is he won't be happy in Cyprus.
I am closing this thread before it dissolves into arguments.


----------

